# Blue Crabs off piers for cobia



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried using blue crab either cut, or live to go for cobia off any of the piers? Pensacola or Gulf Coast?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

To much of a pain to cast. You would be better off sticking with an eel.


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Better yet, try a jig. If you must use live bait put a pinfish or catfish on the west side of the pier.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blue Crabs*



Texas9 said:


> Better yet, try a jig. If you must use live bait put a pinfish or catfish on the west side of the pier.


A hardhead catfish with it's fins clipped(for your comfort) is often called 'cobia candy' for a reason.

I will, however, use cut up blue crab for Pompano. They love it. C2


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Only reason I am asking about live bait off the pier is because I do not have a decent pair of sunglasses to sight fish. So if I cant do that, I know they will jump after bait. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Unless you trap your own crabs and eels a cheap pair of polarized can be had for as much as a bucket of bait. I usually just have a few pairs of $15 polarized from academy or gas stations and just swap them out when they get scratched or take a dive off the pier.


----------

